# Side console in the ULM or LLM



## AZ_squid

Hey everyone, used to live in Corpus I've been gone for a few years now and I'm finally able to make my way back at the end of the year. I've had my eye on a few skiff manufacturers and I've been looking at console options. My question is, does anyone on here run a side console in the upper or lower laguna? Does it give you enough visibility when running the flats dodging oyster beds or would a center console be more of a necessity? I like how much the cockpit is opened up with a side console as opposed to a center. I'm also toying with the idea of a tiller but I've made some long runs south out of Corpus before (always on someone else's boat) and I'm not sure I want to stand for that long running into the wind.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I run a side console Hell's Bay Whipray. 
Pros: Lighter than a CC, Open cockpit is nice, though I run a cooler strapped down like a coffin box because....
Cons: Not much storage. Limited seating. Even with tabs it balances funny fishing alone, or with someone drastically lighter, like my 11 year old. I wish I could run standing up more for visibility. It's really a 2 man boat. I've fished it with 3, but it's not ideal. 

When I bought the boat, I duck hunted a lot more than I do now, and the open cockpit was great for stuffing big decoy bags, dogs, etc. If I was looking for a new boat today, I'd probably go for a center console or even a tiller with a transverse mounted cooler for "lodge" style seating with a grab bar in the center.


----------



## devrep

"I'd probably go for a center console or even a tiller with a transverse mounted cooler for "lodge" style seating with a grab bar in the center". 

Like this


----------



## AZ_squid

Thanks for the responses guys. Whipray took a few minutes and checked out your skiff thread, pretty cool. One of my favorite things about this site is seeing what you guys do with your boats.
I'm leaning more towards the center console with the small seat in front, or cooler mounted instead of a seat for... well....
devrep, that's as sweet boat! I do like the cooler mounted like that. I'm guessing it's pretty easy to remove and add storage space if you wanted to run larger items like decoy sacks or additional gear also.
Again, thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

devrep said:


> "I'd probably go for a center console or even a tiller with a transverse mounted cooler for "lodge" style seating with a grab bar in the center".
> 
> Like this
> View attachment 31516


showoff


----------



## TGlidden

I like the side console better, I’ve owned and run both, it’s easier for me to stand all the way up behind the side. I was always hunched over the center, so if nothing else that would sell it. Also, as stated, it’s lighter. My side console is the taller one, not the flush mount. Tillers I drive sitting on the poling platform top.


----------



## richg99

I've had both (two 16 ft tunnel-hulled El Pescadors and a variety of Carol. Skiffs. all with center consoles) Presently have two 16/17 ft tinnys with side consoles. Best of all worlds would be a tall side console so I could stand when I wanted to and have the extra vision. I think powered tabs would be mandatory so that one could adjust for the weight on the side.


----------



## topnative2

much more room w/ side console.....put tm batteries on opposite side front makes it balanced


----------



## Devin Williams

And I second the side console, 
Like the extra room for picnics
with the Ladies...


----------



## AZ_squid

Devin Williams said:


> And I second the side console,
> Like the extra room for picnics
> with the Ladies...


haha, picnics with the ladies!!


----------



## Devin Williams

Might be old but ain’t dead yet


----------



## AZ_squid

I appreciate the input guys, as far as weight I'm 5'7" about 160 so I'm pretty sure that trim tabs could compensate for that no problem on most skiffs and I don't think hunching over a center console would be an issue. . the tall side is something that's caught my eye a little also. Looks neat I've never been on a boat with one though, only center and tillers. How bad is a tiller after about an hour run into the wind? Assuming I wasn't sitting on the poling platform.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I never have a problem with room, seeing over the console or standing and running WOT with my center console. I can’t say I don’t like side consoles because I’ve never run one but I don’t see it being ideal when running solo or if your passenger is much lighter or heavier that you. I freak out when my gear is not balanced as it is.


----------



## EvanHammer

I've owned all three - much prefer a center console for an "all-around" skiff and a tiller for a dedicated shallow water redfish boat. Some people can stand and run a side console but I'm 6'3" and have to hunch over. Plus it's wetter sitting along the gunnel running one. And it affects the rod storage on that side.

Super open cockpit is nice but if you're going to do that might as well go tiller. I did lots of long runs with my tiller boats but the center console shines running rough water - I don't like running the beachfront, passes, etc. on rough days with the tiller since you don't have the console to hold on to while standing.


----------



## texasag07

I have had a side console and now have a center console. Center console all the way for me for the reasons evan mentioned.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

My boat is a side console and it’s the last one I’ll ever own. Visibility sucks sitting down and it’s a pain to run standing up.


----------



## AZ_squid

It sounds like I'm going to wind up looking for a center console in the near future. Thanks for the input guys. Now to decide if I want to pay cash or finance, but that's an entirely different thread. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Which boats are you looking at?


----------



## AZ_squid

MatthewAbbott said:


> Which boats are you looking at?


that's another million dollar question, Ankona is definitely on my short list either a Cayenne or Shadowcast 18. I also troll the classifieds on here quite a bit. I'm in the Navy stationed on an aircraft carrier out of Washington state until the end of the summer so nothing immediately, then I'll be in Pensacola for a few months and back down to Corpus Christi. If I find something in Florida that catches my eye I might go that route.


----------



## devrep

My other boat is a side console, love it. lots of room bu







t it does make it a little harder to access rods on that side. As to balancing the boat, when I'm alone I just stand slightly to the port side. No problems running the boat standing but I'm short and the console is high enough.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Right on. Florida has a way better market than we do here in Texas. Good luck


----------



## AZ_squid

couple nice boats there devrep, I'm guess that taller side console is what richg99 was talking about as the best of both worlds. Pretty cool.
MAtthewAbbot, thanks, hopefully I can capitalize on it while I'm there.


----------



## TGlidden

TGlidden said:


> I like the side console better, I’ve owned and run both, it’s easier for me to stand all the way up behind the side. I was always hunched over the center, so if nothing else that would sell it. Also, as stated, it’s lighter. My side console is the taller one, not the flush mount. Tillers I drive sitting on the poling platform top.


Should add I’m 6’4”. Long runs with a tiller or side isn’t bad, CC killed my back.


----------



## Fishtex

AZ_squid said:


> I appreciate the input guys, as far as weight I'm 5'7" about 160 so I'm pretty sure that trim tabs could compensate for that no problem on most skiffs and I don't think hunching over a center console would be an issue. . the tall side is something that's caught my eye a little also. Looks neat I've never been on a boat with one though, only center and tillers. How bad is a tiller after about an hour run into the wind? Assuming I wasn't sitting on the poling platform.


If have a filler and it’s fine for the short runs but not for long runs. Center console can be set up so you can run sitting down or standing by getting a tilt wheel. Where I go, standing is really needed for visibility of obstacles. CC’s are better for balance, side to side, stem to stern. Put a cooler seat in front of the console. Storage is nice in the console. I know people talk about the room in the cockpit- I don’t know anyone who fishes from the cockpit, are they square dancing? Lastly is one few talk about- safety, if you go out on a tiller and the person with you has never run one and you get injured, well that will be interesting. I’ve seen tillers set up with tiller consoles with all kinds of shit installed...wtf, why not put a helm on it at that point as they’ve defeated the purpose of keeping it simple with a tiller. As always YMMV.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Tillers are better to drive in tight, winding marsh drains and creeks.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I'm going in the opposite direction and say tiller all the way. I've made some fairly long runs 30-40 miles one way and ive never felt taxed or tired. All the new 4 stroke have friction locks on the throttle and tiller arm. I have a gunnel mounted grab bar and have no issues getting rods in and out. View media item 1048View media item 1046View media item 1044


----------



## GullsGoneWild

took a video of me running hands free with friction locks engaged with a decent little chop but cant upload it so here's a screen shot. **WARNING - I'm a trained idiot and you should never take your hand off the tiller. EVER. Do not try this at home.**




  








0F966E84-9A2D-4E01-A5F1-911675E4F0A9




__
GullsGoneWild


__
Jul 3, 2018


----------



## Anderson Guide Service

I like center consoles but to each is own. Most skiff consoles are short which doesn’t make them ideal for standing. I put a grab bar on my console and it made a world of difference


----------



## Seymour fish

AZ_squid said:


> I appreciate the input guys, as far as weight I'm 5'7" about 160 so I'm pretty sure that trim tabs could compensate for that no problem on most skiffs and I don't think hunching over a center console would be an issue. . the tall side is something that's caught my eye a little also. Looks neat I've never been on a boat with one though, only center and tillers. How bad is a tiller after about an hour run into the wind? Assuming I wasn't sitting on the poling platform.


AZ, a tiller is for a young man. Even then, gets old quick in adverse conditions


----------



## AZ_squid

Hey guys, little update. Finally left Washington, in Pensacola now for a few weeks then I'll be back in South Texas. Pretty sure I've decided on a Shadowcast 18 center console. Talked with Erin at Ankona and got on the list for one just to get the ball rolling. I'd still really like to get in one before I finish the deal. If anyone has one relatively close to Pensacola (willing do drive a few hours) in Florida or between here and Corpus Christi I'd love get together with you check out the skiff.

Again thanks everyone for the input and advice. Y'all were extremely helpful and friendly.

-Nick


----------



## richg99

You might ask Erin if she can put you in touch with an owner.


----------



## AZ_squid

richg99 said:


> You might ask Erin if she can put you in touch with an owner.


Good call. I'll give that a shot and see if she can. Thanks!


----------



## efi2712micro

AZ_squid said:


> Hey guys, little update. Finally left Washington, in Pensacola now for a few weeks then I'll be back in South Texas. Pretty sure I've decided on a Shadowcast 18 center console. Talked with Erin at Ankona and got on the list for one just to get the ball rolling. I'd still really like to get in one before I finish the deal. If anyone has one relatively close to Pensacola (willing do drive a few hours) in Florida or between here and Corpus Christi I'd love get together with you check out the skiff.
> 
> Again thanks everyone for the input and advice. Y'all were extremely helpful and friendly.
> 
> -Nick


You will love that skiff! I had a tiller and tunnel version of it and had TONs of fun. It poles great and was at his best in south Texas. Long run on the tiller made it tiring but it got me really shallow. I switched to a bigger boat with a center console to accommodate bigger waters, long runs and two people fishing but miss the ShadowCast here and there. Good luck and hopefully see you in the corpus area soon enough!


----------



## jddurango

What kinda skiff do you have now?



efi2712micro said:


> You will love that skiff! I had a tiller and tunnel version of it and had TONs of fun. It poles great and was at his best in south Texas. Long run on the tiller made it tiring but it got me really shallow. I switched to a bigger boat with a center console to accommodate bigger waters, long runs and two people fishing but miss the ShadowCast here and there. Good luck and hopefully see you in the corpus area soon enough!


----------

